# Hopefully, the right place: when 2.0 GB boots up... it goes into a black screen.



## Kage87z (Oct 1, 2011)

Title says it all.

When I power up after upgrading from 1.8 (I did the data wipe/factory reset) it goes through the boot up process... purple screen... black screen with star... black screen without star that just says gummy on it with moving dots underneath it... then... black screen and nothing else.

Power button screen wake up, home button... no reaction.

So, any clue what I've screwed up?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Kage87z said:


> Title says it all.
> 
> When I power up after upgrading from 1.8 (I did the data wipe/factory reset) it goes through the boot up process... purple screen... black screen with star... black screen without star that just says gummy on it with moving dots underneath it... then... black screen and nothing else.
> 
> ...


I recommend flashing EP1W (Rooted) Stock, flashing CWM on top of that, then flashing Gummy GBE 2.0 via CWM on top of EP1W Stock. Boot FULLY into EP1W Stock before flashing Gummy over it. This should fix any issues you have. If you still have problems, re-download Gummy and try again.


----------

